# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Türkiye Arka Odalarda Soyuluyor

## ceydaaa

DERİN YAPILAR YOLSUZLUK
Ergenekon, Balyoz gibi dâvâlarla ilgili yayınladığı belgelerle Türkiyenin gündemine damga vuran gazeteci Baransu, TRT İstanbul Radyosu Radyo1′de yayınlanan programda, Türkiyede büyük yolsuzluklar yaşandığını, bunun da ilk defa canı yanan derin yapılar tarafından organize edildiğini iddia etti. Baransu, 28 Şubat süreci 13 yıl sonra yargılanıyorsa, bu ülke bugünün hırsızlarını da yargılayacaktır dedi.

YÜZ TANE DAHA SİLİVRİ CEZAEVİ LÂZIM
İktidarla tanışan muhafazakârların fikirlerinin ve yaptıklarının değiştiğini savunan Mehmet Baransu, Başbakan olsam yüz tane Silivri Cezaevi yaparım. Cezaevine ise hırsız bürokratları, hırsız iş adamlarını koymak istiyorum. Türkiye′de bu derin yapılar yargılanacak. Belki 3-5 yıl sonra büyük dâvalar olacak. Çünkü Türkiye, şu an arka odalarda ihale dağıtılarak soyuluyor diye konuştu.

Türkiye, arka odalarda soyuluyor

Gazeteci-Yazar Mehmet Baransu, 28 Şubat sürecinin 13 yıl sonra yargılanıyorsa bugünün hırsızlarının da yargılanacağını söyledi. 3-5 yıl sonra büyük dâvâlar açılacağını öngörerek Baransı, Çünkü Türkiye şu an arka odalarda ihale dağıtılarak soyuluyor dedi.
TRT Radyoda Gazeteci Adnan Öksüzün hazırladığı Dört Dörtlük Portreler programı yayından kaldırıldı.. TRT, programın isminin ve formatının sahibi olan Öksüzün yerine bir başkasını getirdiğini açıkladı. Programın kaldırılma gerekçesi ise Başbakana yönelik eleştiriler olduğu belirtiliyor. Öksüzün Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğanın İlker Başbuğa haksızlık yapılıyor şeklinde açıklamaları olduğunu hatırlatıp Sence o süreç bitti mi? şeklindeki soru üzerine Baransu şunları söyledi:
Yok, sadece bir durgunluk var. Bazen bataklıklar donar ve sinekler yok olur. Bazen de sinekler tekrar oraya gelirler. 28 Şubat süreci 13 yıl sonra yargılanıyorsa bu ülke bugünün hırsızlarını da yargılayacaktır. Başbakan olsam yüz tane Silivri Cezaevi yaparım. Cezaevine ise hırsız bürokratları, hırsız iş adamlarını koymak istiyorum. Türkiyede bu derin yapılar yargılanacak. Belki 3-5 yıl sonra büyük dâvâlar olacak. Çünkü Türkiye şu an arka odalarda ihale dağıtılarak soyuluyor. TOKİ Başkanı çıkmış yolsuzlukların olduğunu ve fark edemediklerini söylüyorlar. Pardon da sen orada o hırsızlığı engellemek için ordasın, gözyaşı dökmek için değil. Sonuçta derin yapılar bitmeyecektir. Bu derin yapıların intikamı daha ağır olacaktır. Çünkü ilk defa canları yakılmıştır. Aslına bakılırsa ben, yeni bir 28 Şubat darbesi gibi bir sürecin yaşanmasını istiyorum. Çünkü muhafazakârlar dinden ve ahlâktan uzaklaştılar ki belki kendilerine gelirler. AK Partiye oy veren kesimlere bakın çoğunun ahlâk ve plan ile düşünceleri yok. Yine baktığınızda dava adamı zannettiğiniz adamların fikri değişti.

TÜRK SİYASETÇİSİ, MEDYASI VE İŞ ADAMI KORKAKTIR
Mehmet Baransu, Türkiyede hâlâ darbe riski bulunduğunu ifade ederek, Çünkü Türkiye korkak bir devlettir. Türk siyasetçisi, medyası ve iş adamı korkaktır. Bu iş güç önemlidir. Bakın Ertuğrul Özköke, 28 Şubat sürecinde tutumu ile şimdiki tutumuna bakın. Başbakan, İlker Başbuğla ilgili tutukluluk eleştirisini yapar yapmaz hemen mevziden çıktılar. ABD Büyükelçisi bile mevziden çıktı. ABD Büyükelçisi bile konuşmaya başladıysa önemli gelişmeler var diye konuştu.

----------

